# Will X Hunter bag a Hinkelmonster before season closes??



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Its bound to happen

When pigs fly

Only if deerslayr will Shutup!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Its bound to happen
> 
> When pigs fly
> 
> Only if deerslayr will Shutup!!


One word of advice - while you're chasing Hinky, you'd better watch your back. I heard that young man shoot his PB today as well. Man, can that dude put away some groceries!


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

I won't say a word. SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wink::tongue:. You are like the little train that could. I think I can, I think I can, I think I can:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> One word of advice - while you're chasing Hinky, you'd better watch your back. I heard that young man shoot his PB today as well. Man, can that dude put away some groceries!


He'll never beat me as long as im keeping score!!!!!:wink:

Seriously though one eye is ahead on Hinky dinky and the other is on my heels for this little motor mouth!!!:tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

deer slayr said:


> I won't say a word. SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wink::tongue:. You are like the little train that could. I think I can, I think I can, I think I can:wink:


Ah your no threat you alrady know your gonna 17 every target before you even start the round!!!!:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

deer slayr said:


> I won't say a word. SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wink::tongue:. You are like the little train that could. I think I can, I think I can, I think I can:wink:


As are you young one!!!!:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Will "X Hunter" bag a Hinkelmonster before season closes??

I a word, *NOPE*

In a few word, *Not Fbombing Likely*


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NO HE WON'T....

I told you....you are going to end the season with your Hinky Tag still in your wallet:doh:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Unless you bring that 1953 Chevy to NJ this weekend or man up and head to Stankton, then the answer is NO.

HINKY season ends in South Dakota this year.

There may be a 2 day season in late august at teh MD states.

But I will give you one more opportunity.....................................you'll have to work for it though!!!

Sept 12ish (somewhere around there)......................the Jim Kelly shoot near Niagra Falls), It's a 3-D so you might have a chance there, but I doubt you're man enough to show!!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Careful what you ask for on the 3-D range Hinky. Brad was a 3-D demon before he got bored with it and started shooting at dots.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> Careful what you ask for on the 3-D range Hinky. Brad was a 3-D demon before he got bored with it and started shooting at dots.


Yeah but you noticed I called him out at a shoot that is about 12 hours aways from him. 

I used to do pretty well at those foam critters myself!!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

True....that is a haul to just shoot 30 arrows.

Sounds like everyone had a really good time.....I wish I could have made it.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Unless you bring that 1953 Chevy to NJ this weekend or man up and head to Stankton, then the answer is NO.
> 
> HINKY season ends in South Dakota this year.
> 
> ...


Hinky Hunters log notes:

I have found that in stalking the elusive ugly hinkelmonster he seems to be able to stay just out of range... So instead of another "spot" and stalk hunt i plan on putting out a food plot of a thousand hotdogs and waiting for this elusive creatures gaurd to be letdown so he can finnaly be taken out of the JOE herd.....

Page 2:
A thermacell will not repel a Brown Hornet


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

1st of all............I'm not sure there is such a thing as an "ugly" Hinkelmonster. Everyone that has ever been scene is 100% georgeous!!!!

That sounds like a good plan, but there is definatley better "bait" to use!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Hinky Hunters log notes:
> 
> I have found that in stalking the elusive ugly hinkelmonster he seems to be able to stay just out of range... So instead of another "spot" and stalk hunt i plan on putting out a food plot of a thousand hotdogs and waiting for this elusive creatures gaurd to be letdown so he can finnaly be taken out of the JOE herd.....
> 
> ...


 I don't know if the food plot will work. His diet is different in the summer then it is in the winter. I only witnessed the eating of a couple dogs in 3 days.

But he did like the Spidey Snacks I had:wink:

Nope I could have told you Therma Cell doesn't work...but a case a beer stashed some place may work.

Now I will say that I did see something that you may want to keep an eye on....this weekend while you were on Safari....searching for the great Hinky Dinky....

there seems to be a younger Va shooter that has the Hinky Hunter himself in his sights.....you know the one that you and Hinky predicted a 525 or so for and he posted a 542 or so the first day then a 46 or 47 on Sun....that Bowtec of his was rockin this weekend....and I think those Navigators of his are gonna smack an X in the back shortly


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> 1st of all............I'm not sure there is such a thing as an "ugly" Hinkelmonster. Everyone that has ever been scene is 100% georgeous!!!!
> 
> That sounds like a good plan, but there is definatley better "bait" to use!!!


the hinklemonster im chasing is ugly enough to where if you make direst eye contact withit you may turn to stone!!!!!!

Yea there is but your not worth it!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know if the food plot will work. His diet is different in the summer then it is in the winter. I only witnessed the eating of a couple dogs in 3 days.
> 
> But he did like the Spidey Snacks I had:wink:
> 
> ...


It was the Munchkin that was all over the pdiey snack not me!!!


X-Hunter don't worry about that youngin'...................

His head is his own worst enemy.................

And if he is able to get past that.....................he's shooting a BLOWtech!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> It was the Munchkin that was all over the pdiey snack not me!!!
> 
> 
> X-Hunter don't worry about that youngin'...................
> ...


Riiiggghhhttt....your eyes got MIGHTY big when you saw those things 

as for the youngin....his head is his worst enemy....but he is still only a few arrows back:wink:

and although he is shooting a time bomb.....Hinky Hunter is shooting a Mathews...so they are both SOL.:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Riiiggghhhttt....your eyes got MIGHTY big when you saw those things
> 
> as for the youngin....his head is his worst enemy....but he is still only a few arrows back:wink:
> 
> and although he is shooting a time bomb.....Hinky Hunter is shooting a Mathews...so they are both SOL.:wink:


Speaking of bows............looks like that sour apple is a long time away after teh W/E you had!!! 

Congrats on getting that S4 rockin', now i'd only you'd put on some furious cams!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Speaking of bows............looks like that sour apple is a long time away after teh W/E you had!!!
> 
> Congrats on getting that S4 rockin', now i'd only you'd put on some furious cams!


Actually the scores from last year and the start of this year with that same bow with Furious cams on it....didn't touch how I shot with those Nitrous cams this weekend. 

Thanks for the congrats by the way...you weren't happy with me when you saw that card on Sat...until I told you to look at the 2nd half  

and since I didn't see you before you left...I want you to know that I did it...although it was the last half Sat and the first half Sun...I got my first 2 halfs with NO stupid 17s  271 and a 266


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually the scores from last year and the start of this year with that same bow with Furious cams on it....didn't touch how I shot with those Nitrous cams this weekend.
> 
> Thanks for the congrats by the way...you weren't happy with me when you saw that card on Sat...until I told you to look at the 2nd half
> 
> and since I didn't see you before you left...I want you to know that I did it...although it was the last half Sat and the first half Sun...I got my first 2 halfs with NO stupid 17s  271 and a 266


See put them together and it's almost a 40.......................OBT could be next in your sights!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> See put them together and it's almost a 40.......................OBT could be next in your sights!


Yep....I didn't give much away on the 271...but I did miss 3 that I shouldn't have....

The 266...I gave away a handful...and but all but a handful of my misses were less then a 1/2" out:doh:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Its bound to happen
> 
> When pigs fly
> 
> Only if deerslayr will Shutup!!


soon.....very soon.....

wouldnt surprise me to see hinky go on the lamb soon


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

What are you doing over here? :noidea:

Did you scroll down to far on the forum list by mistake:doh:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

> wouldnt surprise me to see hinky go on the lamb soon


So you mean he is moving to Wyoming or Montana?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

The Swami said:


> So you mean he is moving to Wyoming or Montana?


Maybe going to work for the Diamond at NFAA Headquarters:wink::tongue:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

JAVI said:


> Maybe going to work for the Diamond at NFAA Headquarters:wink::tongue:


They got land maggots too eh? Haven't those sheep been sheared already?  

Going on the lamb is OBT speak for "he's looking for new sheep to shear".  Or maybe not?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

The Swami said:


> They got land maggots too eh? Haven't those sheep been sheared already?
> 
> Going on the lamb is OBT speak for "he's looking for new sheep to shear".  Or maybe not?


well there is a big pile of wool at the new olympic training center in Yankton...:wink:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

JAVI said:


> well there is a big pile of wool at the new olympic training center in Yankton...:wink:


The sheep he's looking for there won't be there for another few weeks.  Soon, he'll be drinking lamb's blood from a silver chalice.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm not sure what all this bloddy lamb talk is, but I prefer latex:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I'm not sure what all this bloddy lamb talk is, but I prefer latex:wink:



from what I heard....you prefer neither.:zip: :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> from what I heard....you prefer neither.:zip: :wink:


Who does?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Who does?


Those who don't want another little one:wink:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> What are you doing over here? :noidea:
> 
> Did you scroll down to far on the forum list by mistake:doh:


ya what the hell did happen

just letting hinky know....that brad is on his heels....and will soon be the king of that mountain top that hinky has been perched atop the last few years....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OneBowTie said:


> ya what the hell did happen
> 
> just letting hinky know....that brad is on his heels....and will soon be the king of that mountain top that hinky has been perched atop the last few years....


Wanna put a crispy on it:wink: 

I say it doesn't happen this year....



no offense Brad.....but the boy ain't ready yet:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Wanna put a crispy on it:wink:
> 
> I say it doesn't happen this year....
> 
> ...


You may be right but one thing is for sure you aint no threat even if you try to punch me in the throat!!!!:tongue:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Wanna put a crispy on it:wink:
> 
> I say it doesn't happen this year....
> 
> ...


i hate to break it to you Hornet.....but as of right now.....its a dead heat.....


Brad has whipped the Hinky Indoors at head to head tourneys.....IE....LANCASTER/INDOOR NATIONALS

and HINKY has him so far outdoors.....

but i say by the same time next year.....BRAD wins in all venues....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OneBowTie said:


> i hate to break it to you Hornet.....but as of right now.....its a dead heat.....
> 
> 
> Brad has whipped the Hinky Indoors at head to head tourneys.....IE....LANCASTER/INDOOR NATIONALS
> ...


Are you kidding? Brad is going to self destruct. :tongue: No one can "consume" that much and continue to shoot like he has been. This time next year, we'll be visiting Brad in a re-hab center.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Are you kidding? Brad is going to self destruct. :tongue: No one can "consume" that much and continue to shoot like he has been. This time next year, we'll be visiting Brad in a re-hab center.


I only lay in the fetal position on tuesdays for an hour and im as calm as they come until the next tues!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I only lay in the fetal position on tuesdays for an hour and im as calm as they come until the next tues!!!!


I think you meant to say: "I only lay in the fetal position *UNTIL Tuesday*"

But at least, as far as everyone else knows, you did hold it "down" - that can't be said for everyone. ukey:


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Hinky Hunters log notes:
> 
> ... So instead of another "spot" and stalk hunt i plan on putting out a food plot of a thousand hotdogs and waiting for this elusive creatures gaurd to be letdown so he can finnaly be taken out of the JOE herd.....
> 
> ...


Hotdogs wont bring the big man in......But some McDonalds might do the trick:wink:

Hinky, if the hunted wants to become the hunter then you could always set a booby trap for X-Hunter. Just get a case of Budwiser and tie it to the string of a Bowtech. He wont be able to resist!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

OneBowTie said:


> i hate to break it to you Hornet.....but as of right now.....its a dead heat.....
> 
> 
> Brad has whipped the Hinky Indoors at head to head tourneys.....IE....LANCASTER/INDOOR NATIONALS
> ...


If folding on Sunday morning like the newspaper at a southern barber shop is what needs to be done then the boy did just that at LAS.

Hey he mighta got me in L'ville but he didn't get everyone!!! The plaques or whatever they give are just more for the trashman to carry for it's that covetted cereal bowl we strive for!!! Hinky 1, X-Hunter 0!!!



bowaholic77 said:


> Hotdogs wont bring the big man in......But some McDonalds might do the trick:wink:
> 
> Hinky, if the hunted wants to become the hunter then you could always set a booby trap for X-Hunter. Just get a case of Budwiser and tie it to the string of a Bowtech. He wont be able to resist!


I have been known to turn the tables on a few!!!! You are correct that minor can't resist the thirst quenching abilities of the KOB's!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> If folding on Sunday morning like the newspaper at a southern barber shop is what needs to be done then the boy did just that at LAS.
> 
> Fold.... I crumbled i can admit that.... unfortunatly... Thats where the phrase mabey next year comes from!!!!!
> 
> ...


Just like my favorite beverage you will soon be saying the same of me "The King is here!!!":tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Hinky Hunters log notes:
> 
> I have found that in stalking the elusive ugly hinkelmonster he seems to be able to stay just out of range... So instead of another "spot" and stalk hunt i plan on putting out a food plot of a thousand hotdogs and waiting for this elusive creatures gaurd to be letdown so he can finnaly be taken out of the JOE herd.....
> 
> ...



Page 3: Let em grow... I mean go for now

Upon further study of this dastardly creature that is surely a mutation of imbredding and wallong in fecal matter!! I think a quick unethaical method is the only way to take down this beast!!!!

The Plan of attack will be to lace the giants buttox with splinters from time riding pine this indoor season that he gets dizzy from removing these splinters and falls and bumps his head and forgets how to not miss!!! and if that fails we could always line up a volleyball tourney for him before LAS next year!!!:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Just like my favorite beverage you will soon be saying the same of me "The King is here!!!":tongue:


and just like with your favorite beverage.....only crazy people think it's king. 

You have a lot of sipping time between now and next spring...maybe the rock of reality will hit you between now and then and you will at least wake up and stop drinking tinkle water:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

:set1_fishing:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

There was once a heck of an ambush and massacre in South Dakota..... I've heard history repeats itself.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Log date 7/10/09

The end is near

Well it seems the Hinkelmonster is starting to show signs of going down hill.... With several attempts to maintain dominant status like new class, new fruity diet that his cousin got him hooked on etc.. Signs of his demise are extremley evident!!!! The time is nearing to exterminate him from the heard.

I am abandoning my previous game plan of a field of 1000 hotdogs and spidey treats...... Well i'll save this plan for a later date but trust me it WILL bring this monster to his knees!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Log date 7/10/09
> 
> The end is near
> 
> ...


My only response to this post is a POLL:

What is the over/under for the date next year when X-Hunter with drag this worthless thread from the ashes of AT and ask the same question agian after getting the same answer over and over again???


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Hinkelmonster said:


> My only response to this post is a POLL:
> 
> What is the over/under for the date next year when X-Hunter with drag this worthless thread from the ashes of AT and ask the same question agian after getting the same answer over and over again???


:chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I will go with some time after Midnight on June 15, 2010 

That's a week and a half prior to the Hill Billy next year. :thumb:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> My only response to this post is a POLL:
> 
> What is the over/under for the date next year when X-Hunter with drag this worthless thread from the ashes of AT and ask the same question agian after getting the same answer over and over again???




Nope i can use it again during INDOORS when Hinky seems to disapear due to the fact he KNOWS he cant hang when X's count!!!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Its bound to happen


Bagged and Tagged!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Bagged and Tagged!!!




```

```
dbl-time.. !.. day 4 scores..

:jeez:.... 

BRAD BAKER JR ...... 552 555 585 1692

RANDY HINKELMAN . 555 554 576 1685

excellent shooting.!! 

now, for two months i've been hearing you don't have patch cables blah-blah-blah...

where's the pics of the Bowl..!!...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Bagged and Tagged!!!


*Congrats! You deserve it!* 
The next one's :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: are on me!

 BTW, Ron should double his rate..........

I can't say that I'm surprised. I saw the possibilities in very early '08 at the Gander Mtn. in Greensboro, NC............


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Bagged and Tagged!!!


You forgot and signed :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> dbl-time.. !.. day 4 scores..
> ...


Funny you should mention that - I was on the phone with Brad yesterday at about the same time you made this post. That was one of the questions I asked him. Poor "rookie" doesn't have a digital camera - wonder if someone from MD or NC could venture to VA to help a guy out. :shade:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

He's so protective of that thing that I barely even got to look at it. :thumbs_do I had to beg to even look at it and didn't even consider touching it. I bet you it hasn't left his sight since we returned from Mechanicsburg. 



pragmatic_lee said:


> Funny you should mention that - I was on the phone with Brad yesterday at about the same time you made this post. That was one of the questions I asked him. Poor "rookie" doesn't have a digital camera - wonder if someone from MD or NC could venture to VA to help a guy out. :shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron,
Did you get any pix of the awards ceremony? Of all the GREAT pix posted so far, there doesn't seem to be any of the "final event".

I'm sure there'll be some in the next NFAA magazine, but who knows when it will come.



Ron Meadows said:


> He's so protective of that thing that I barely even got to look at it. :thumbs_do I had to beg to even look at it and didn't even consider touching it. I bet you it hasn't left his sight since we returned from Mechanicsburg.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

No, I wasn't there. I had a nock break on my 5th target on the first day that resulted in a near dry fire of my Hoyt. I was never able to get it set up quite right again (haven't checked it really closely yet) and I only ended up shooting 3 days. I shot the worst scores that I've shot all summer and with the rain coming down in buckets early Sunday morning I just slept in and packed the camper up for the trip home.



pragmatic_lee said:


> Ron,
> Did you get any pix of the awards ceremony? Of all the GREAT pix posted so far, there doesn't seem to be any of the "final event".
> 
> I'm sure there'll be some in the next NFAA magazine, but who knows when it will come.


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

*Bowl Picture*

I took a digital picture of Brad receiving the National Championship bowl . Don't know how to down load on to this message!!! Need help!!!--Webb Babcock


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

webb babcock said:


> I took a digital picture of Brad receiving the National Championship bowl . Don't know how to down load on to this message!!! Need help!!!--Webb Babcock


Just sent you a PM with my email address - send the pix and I'll post it for you.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Brad bring that Bowl down to NC. I know a few folks that want to share a huge Ice Cream sundae with ya out of that sucker.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

webb babcock said:


> I took a digital picture of Brad receiving the National Championship bowl . Don't know how to down load on to this message!!! Need help!!!--Webb Babcock


Webb you can e-mail it to me if need be


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Brad bring that Bowl down to NC. I know a few folks that want to share a huge Ice Cream sundae with ya out of that sucker.


Ice Cream....I am sure Brad has already run a keg through that thing


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

We all have different priorities. We just want a part of the fun!


----------

